# How to Check PageRank Of your website!



## rakeshishere (May 8, 2007)

> *PageRank* is a link analysis algorithm that assigns a numerical weighting to each element of a hyperlinked set of documents, such as the World Wide Web, with the purpose of "measuring" its relative importance within the set. The algorithm may be applied to any collection of entities with reciprocal quotations and references. The numerical weight that it assigns to any given element E is also called the PageRank of E and *denoted by PR(E).*
> 
> *PageRank was developed at Stanford University by Larry Page* (hence the name Page-Rank and Sergey Brin as part of a research project about a new kind of search engine. The project started in 1995 and led to a functional prototype, named Google, in 1998. Shortly after, Page and Brin founded Google Inc., the company behind the Google search engine. While just one of many factors which determine the ranking of Google search results, *PageRank continues to provide the basis for all of Google's web search tools.*
> 
> *The name PageRank is a trademark of Google.* The PageRank process has been patented (U.S. Patent 6,285,999 ). The patent is not assigned to Google but to Stanford University


*Source

*To Find the PageRank of your website...Follow Any of these ways:-

1.Download Google ToolBar From* HERE(FireFox) OR HERE**(Internet Explorer)

*2.Visit  these website and Type the Name of the Website Name for which u want to find the PageRank


> *www.prchecker.info/





> *www.checkpagerank.com/





> *pr.blogflux.com/


----------



## anandk (May 8, 2007)

thanx !


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 9, 2007)

nice info. thanks.


----------



## piyush gupta (May 9, 2007)

Thanx


----------



## iMav (May 9, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> **en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PageRank*
> 1.Download Google ToolBar From* HERE(FireFox) OR HERE**(Internet Explorer)
> *


 why is this step needed


----------



## rakeshishere (May 10, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> why is this step needed



Google Toolbar also shows u the PAGERANK of a website


----------



## ashfame (May 22, 2007)

nice share!
thanx


----------



## nileshgr (May 22, 2007)

Thank you very much. Very useful for me.


----------



## ashfame (May 22, 2007)

one more link : *www.smartpagerank.com/


----------



## eddie (May 23, 2007)

You can also use searchstatus extension for Firefox which will allow you to see Google PageRank, Alexa popularity ranking and Compete.com ranking in your status bar.
*www.quirk.biz/searchstatus/
*www.quirk.biz/images/search_grab.jpg


----------



## rakeshishere (May 23, 2007)

@ ashfame & eddie

Thnx for the info


----------



## fun2sh (May 24, 2007)

amazing tool. thanks


----------



## ImAClown (May 24, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> amazing tool. thanks


  i know but unfortunately its blocking me from using my favourite floppy


----------



## satyamy (May 24, 2007)

Can someone tell this answer
what is the way to decide page rank for any site?
or
how does someone get a Good Page Rank?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 24, 2007)

www.digpagerank.com shows your website page rank across various google IPs or else use www.checkpagerank.com.
I dunno why the need to use all these steps...


----------



## satyamy (May 24, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> www.digpagerank.com shows your website page rank across various google IPs or else use www.checkpagerank.com.
> I dunno why the need to use all these steps...


the thing is 
either you use step 1 or step 2
no need to use both the steps


----------



## rakeshishere (May 24, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> I dunno why the need to use all these steps...



See My First Post


> To Find the PageRank of your website...Follow Any of these ways:-


----------



## satyamy (May 24, 2007)

actually readers take high jumps between lines 
hahaha.........


----------



## Pratik Roy (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## ahmudg (Oct 25, 2009)

improve your page rank get a free ebook check ..*www.anrdoezrs.net/click-1901122-10640511


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice find OP and and other members 

TFS


----------

